# Big Game ……..



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 12, 2021)

Animals c/w tracks applied on Curly Maple blanks for the PSI 30 Cal Bolt Action pen kit. Includes 10 Whitetail bucks, 2 Bull Elk, 1 Bull Moose and 1 Bighorn Ram.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Sep 13, 2021)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Animals c/w tracks applied on Curly Maple blanks for the PSI 30 Cal Bolt Action pen kit. Includes 10 Whitetail bucks, 2 Bull Elk, 1 Bull Moose and 1 Bighorn Ram.


Excellent idea to combine the track photos with the animal ones , Les . Some hunters need the education . I know of instances where a cow moose was taken for a bull , where an elk was taken for a whitetail , and where a couple dogs were taken for wolves .


----------

